# My Photography websites - COSPLAY, ROADSHOW MODEL, TOY MODELS, etc.



## leekenwah (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey everyone, how's it going 

I'm based in Hong Kong, China;
mainly shooting Cosplay from various events across HK (biggest ones I cover are ACG in the summer, and C3 in March),
roadshow modeling, and the newest collectible toy models released.






You can check out the photos here:
leekenwah on deviantART

All the complete sets are posted at my YAM:
KEN - ?? - yam????


Feedback from fellow photographers would be greatly appreciated

Thanks,

Ken


----------

